# Dado Depth



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2009)

I am building some new cases and crates this summer for some quarter ton Prostar chainmotors. The crates will each hold one motor, and 4 crates will pack in a case. This is because sometimes they need to be divided up in a venue to speed things up, and we don't want to have to wait for one point to get going and have another waiting.

So here's my question. The individual motor crates are being made of 1/2" plywood. I am dadoing the end pieces to receive the side pieces, and dadoing both to receive the bottom piece. Attached is a jpeg of what I'm doing.

The question: Is 1/4" the right depth for these dados? Am I compromising the strenght of the wood too much by doing this?

I would say critique the drafting as well, but this is highly internal use (I drafted it, I'm building it, I'm making the materials list and going on the trip to the lumber yard), so I don't have as high standards for this in terms of spacing out dimensions and making line thicknesses nice and whatnot with this drafting.


----------



## jonliles (Jul 6, 2009)

If you "floor" is not attached to the bottom edge of the verticals, I would use the 1/4" dado with a bit of reinforcing blocks on the bottom for extra strength.


----------



## Footer (Jul 6, 2009)

How many ply is your wood going to be? You always want to have at least 2 plys, otherwise you will lose a lot of strength. I would go 3/4" ply with this project simply because these things are going to be beat to death. Also, 4 motors in one case is going to get very heavy, I would not want to lift that thing around.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2009)

Footer said:


> How many ply is your wood going to be? You always want to have at least 2 plys, otherwise you will lose a lot of strength. I would go 3/4" ply with this project simply because these things are going to be beat to death. Also, 4 motors in one case is going to get very heavy, I would not want to lift that thing around.



These things will get used about 10 times a year tops. They were purchased for graduation and for doing events in the field house and sports pavilion. We don't do many of those.

We're doing 4 motors to a case because we'll have 8 and when they go out on campus we always need 4. Also, we'll always have ramp access at the venues where we use these. Keep in mind that these are the little runts, nothing like a 1-ton motor. I can lift each motor with a few fingers, and the chain is really small compared to the chain on the 1-ton CM motors.


----------



## Cashwalker (Jul 7, 2009)

Just make sure to use glue in the dado, not just screws or nails. 

For a little extra support without impeding space: In the lumber section at Home Depot, along with joist hangers and such, I've found these really useful right-angle brackets made from thin steel, about 1.5" x 1.5" on one face, and 2.5" x 1.5" on the other, for like $.50 each. I use them all over my stage wherever a "toenail" would have been used previously.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 7, 2009)

Cashwalker said:


> Just make sure to use glue in the dado, not just screws or nails.



All of the dados will have a liberal bead of construction adhesive in them, and then I'll be screwing everything together (pre-drilling all screw holes).


----------

